# Tired



## track36 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am fighting with a drowsiness continue for a few weeks, no matter how much I sleep I always feel tired, drained...what can I do about it? Any advice would be good guys..


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 22, 2012)

track36 said:


> I am fighting with a drowsiness continue for a few weeks, no matter how much I sleep I always feel tired, drained...what can I do about it? Any advice would be good guys..



Tell us more. Are you ON or OFF cycle? Are you sure your eating enough?


----------



## john696 (Mar 23, 2012)

track36 said:


> I am fighting with a drowsiness continue for a few weeks, no matter how much I sleep I always feel tired, drained...what can I do about it? Any advice would be good guys..



Look at your diet and your blood.


----------



## mzack (Mar 26, 2012)

track36 said:


> I am fighting with a drowsiness continue for a few weeks, no matter how much I sleep I always feel tired, drained...what can I do about it? Any advice would be good guys..



Iron deficiency?


----------



## private (Mar 27, 2012)

track36 said:


> I am fighting with a drowsiness continue for a few weeks, no matter how much I sleep I always feel tired, drained...what can I do about it? Any advice would be good guys..



Are you  depressed?


----------



## vip0 (Mar 28, 2012)

over training?


----------



## mc63s (Mar 29, 2012)

Get a new mattress lol


----------



## wifi75 (Apr 3, 2012)

It could be so many things. 
Might be a good idea to see a doctor and get some bloodwork done


----------



## 1toX (Apr 4, 2012)

wifi75 said:


> It could be so many things.
> Might be a good idea to see a doctor and get some bloodwork done



I agree,you should see a doc bro


----------

